# FMC Asia 2015



## Jimmy Liu (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, FMC Asia 2015 has been announced on the WCA website, please check the information.

Hope to see you joining with us 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FMCAsia2015


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 2, 2015)

I love how the delegate list takes up the whole page.


----------

